# Need hope anyone had low fertilisation results & then Improved on next cycle?



## Chloe l (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi ladies, 

We've just had our 2nd ICSI cycle but unlike our first cycle this time it all went wrong. I got only 1 egg fertilised from 16 I did have mild OHSS can this affect egg quality ? Last cycle we got 4 fertilised from 9 mature eggs. 

Going to be on the short protocol next time to reduce stimms but it feels so hard to be positive this time round after such a poor result last cycle & no transfer . Anyone had a similar experience but went onto get better fertilisation  ? 

Thanks
Chloe x


----------



## Marguel (May 3, 2009)

Hi Chloe
I'm sorry you've had such a bumpy ride, I know how hard it is, but I can assure you that every cycle is different, specially if you change clinics. I have had very mixed results, my first ivf very good fertilisation but sadly bfn, 2nd the clinic suggested trying IMSI so we went for it but had to have ICSI...disaster!!! out of 8 eggs only 1 fertilised    I was told my eggs were not good for icsi. My 3rd was ivf again, very good fertilisation again, my 4th ivf very good fertilisation, then my 5th at one of the best clinics was absolute disaster    no explanation but told that going forward only icsi    my 6th treatment has been icsi, I only had 6 eggs collected and was terrified there would be nothing to put back based on previous icsi experience...wrong!! 5 out of 6 fertilised, I had 2 top quality day 3 embies back and for the first time ever I had 2 blasts to freeze. I am sure the difference was the embryologist who did the icsi and also I had acupunture for 4 months before tx which I'm sure improved the quality of my eggs.
Sorry for the long post but I have so many cycles to go through and I thought that would help you see how much things can change from one tx to another.
Best of luck!
x


----------



## Chloe l (Apr 19, 2012)

Dearest Marguel, 

Thank you so much for your reply I can't tell you how much better I feel thank you. I wish you all the luck in the world that your dream will come true x


----------



## butterfeena (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Both

Marguel, that's amazing to get such different results. Sadly my two cycles at different clinics have been the same re fertilisation and I'm now worried we are going to be told to move on to donor (though no explanation has been given for the issue). Of 8 eggs only 1 fertilised. Had 2dt on both cycles, BFP with first but mc just shy of 6 weeks. Last cycle BFN.

Hope it can change for all of us in the right direction.

x


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh Chloe I'm so sorry you had a second failed attempt. Think we cycled together your first time. Sending massive  

Marguel- I've been having acupuncture for about 4 months but don't think I'm getting any benefit. I just have the pins put in the same place every week!

Butterfeena- I had to comment on your post as it reminds me of my situation. I was thrown the DE card at my second failed attempt, which threw me. We have now decided to move to ARGC to try & give me the best shot. They monitor you REALLY closely hasten to add that I still haven't had another cycle yet!!
Which is driving me   but I'm hoping its for the best. Ive never had a bfp as my embies don't divide very well & tend to give up by day 3.

Lots of baby dust to you all.

M
Xxx


----------

